# No Friday Fun??



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Show us your snugglepoos...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is my best friends daughter and poo.... Maisie (the poo) loving been a baby....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha love it! Maisy is looking at the camera saying, "so what? I'm in the pram... Get over it!" Hahaha


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha I don't think Maisie has much choice!! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Show us your snugglepoos...


My snuggle poos









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love jake on his puppy - willow and jake look like a ying & yang!
I'm pleased to see that the ying & yang are just about to allow ozzy to share their table top!! X


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Holly, Oscar and Bayley all dopey on hubbies lap, Jack was a sleep in the kitchen!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

These are great!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Holly, Oscar and Bayley all dopey on hubbies lap, Jack was a sleep in the kitchen!!


3 poos on a lap - fantastic!  x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Snuggled up with my mum










Delta snuggled up with joey and Yosser 2of our cats


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Jake and puppy so cute

Here is Molly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow love it! 4 poos beats 3 poos! 
I bet they Keep your heating bills down  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

kendal said:


> Snuggled up with my mum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love love love the picture with the cats.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Love Jake and puppy so cute
> 
> Here is Molly


I was beginning to wonder where you and Molly were ...... Is that Molly on the real couch????? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love love love the picture with the cats.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


It's just a tangle of cats & dogs - you can't see where one ends and the other begins!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I was beginning to wonder where you and Molly were ...... Is that Molly on the real couch????? X


Yes when my sister visited in December and broke the "no couch" rule


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

dmgalley said:


> I love love love the picture with the cats.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Joey(ginger)and delta were baby's at the same time, Yosser (B&W) was terafied of the dogs for years, but has now accepted them and will happily sleep with them now.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Yes when my sister visited in December and broke the "no couch" rule


Rules are made to be broken! X Molly could live on my couch with pleasure x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful Molly.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Another Pile on


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Another Pile on




Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Looks like you are having a nice poolaxing time Are you close to where Suze if from?? We have snow here today and frigid temperatures. It's been freezing all week Hope you are having fun!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Lady must have been online and was feeling camera shy...because my snuggle bug who is always snuggling into me....did not snuggle me once for the entire night last night!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww Lady I'm sure she will snuggle today if it's as icky out as it is here


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is very ickly out....but I am at work today! and then I have to go our to a party after work, I am very much going to miss my snuggle bum. 

Here is one from the archives though....lady snuggly puppy pic!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh puppy lady! Amanda... I bet you can't wait to have the pitter patter of those puppy feet again!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think getting another will be so good for Lady too! and of course all the snuggles!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> It is very ickly out....but I am at work today! and then I have to go our to a party after work, I am very much going to miss my snuggle bum.
> 
> Here is one from the archives though....lady snuggly puppy pic!


Oh so cute love it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I think getting another will be so good for Lady too! and of course all the snuggles!!!


Oh it will be lovely!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> I think getting another will be so good for Lady too! and of course all the snuggles!!!


Another baby to look forward too When??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You too Renee! There's one coming your way too! A little birdy told me.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH!!!! no idea when!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> You too Renee! There's one coming your way too! A little birdy told me.


not for real?? for real???


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> You too Renee! There's one coming your way too! A little birdy told me.


Ummm I have enough with my "diamond poo" lots of money spent on her this past month could of bought 2 more poo's for that price If her stones were diamonds maybe??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> HAHAH!!!! no idea when!!!!!


Can't wait to see your new baby poo  One for Mr. Amanda and one for you


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Renee just doesn't know it yet!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Renee just doesn't know it yet!


Ha!! I know Molly is an only child I can guarantee it!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ha!! I know Molly is an only child I can guarantee it!


Renee you do such a good job at coping with all the get another 'poo pressure. I do admire you. There is a lot to be said for having one dog - an intensity of relationship being the best.
However they love having a furry friend and then there is that awful time, hopefully a very long time in the future when you are left dogless. That is the main reason I can't have just one dog.

'poo cuddles are the best


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh Marzi lovely pics she is so adorable and super loved for sure! Molly gets lots of love at home and from the people in our building and when we are out and about She is like a little movie star in the building everyone cuddles her and picks her up it's unreal so she has lots of loving She was loved by everyone from day one and knows it


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love your snuggle pics Marzi!


----------

